
Ask HN: What's going on with the Apple Genius bar? - ptype
I&#x27;ve been trying for a week to get a reservation with the Apple Genius bar in London but there are no slots. I can&#x27;t be the only one?
======
spike021
I can't say much since I don't work at Apple, but I've noticed this past year
that any time I need an appointment they are booked at least 4 days in
advance. This is in the US, not London.

~~~
opless
At least a week in advance in Cambridge, U.K.

But it depends on the time of year. Book now for January;)

